# grrr



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Charlie loves to go on walks "free" walks I call them where I let him go on the flexi leash instead of heeling beside me. Today I was putting my jacket on and getting my iPod ready and in that amount of time I looked down and the flexi-leash rolled back into itself. I looked at Charlie and the other end (that he chewed off was still around his neck!) :doh: Anyone know of a better flexi-leash?:uhoh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the tape like Flexi's. Make sure you get the name brand ones. The rope type Flexi's have been know to cause injuries and rope burns.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

I also like the new ribbon ones... I did lose one that was chewed on to much..and it broke one day..


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

mullietucksmom said:


> I also like the new ribbon ones... I did lose one that was chewed on to much..and it broke one day..


I had a ribbon one. I don't know if it was name brand though. I bought it at pet smart.


----------

